# Dog kicking during sleep



## ibsmb (Sep 17, 2007)

My golden kicks what I would call violently during her sleep. I'm worried that she will eventually hurt herself as she may be laying against a wall when she sleeps. Has anyone found a way to prevent this? This isn't some mild twitching -- sometimes her back arches she is kicking so hard. More with her back legs than the front.

If I pet her she will stop so it's not like it is some type of seizure. She is two years old and has been doing it since she was a puppy.

TIA


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

ibsmb said:


> My golden kicks what I would call violently during her sleep. I'm worried that she will eventually hurt herself as she may be laying against a wall when she sleeps. Has anyone found a way to prevent this? This isn't some mild twitching -- sometimes her back arches she is kicking so hard. More with her back legs than the front.
> 
> If I pet her she will stop so it's not like it is some type of seizure. She is two years old and has been doing it since she was a puppy.
> 
> TIA


She's dreaming. Running in her dream probably. Never heard of a dog getting hurt doing this but I suppose anything is possible. Usually dogs will wake themselves up when the kicking get to violent.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, she is just dreaming. My dog barks in his sleep.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

In the 'too many years to mention' that I've had a dog in my life, every single one has had something they did in their sleep. Some have whined, some have kicked, some have done both. It's doggie dreams as far as I can tell. If I call their name, I've found this usually breaks the sleep pattern and they calm down.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know about the probability of your dog hurting itself, but if you're really concerned, how about getting a video of it and showing it to your vet? I doubt that he'll do anything, but you never know. If you're afraid your dog will hurt himself because of his surroundings, then how about getting him a bed that cushions him from those surroundings? A big bean bag pillow, for instance?

I'd also counsel being cautious about touching him when he's sleeping. It's not unheard of for a dog to bite in his sleep - thereby comes the adage "let sleeping dogs lie." Having said that, I often softly pet my dogs to ease them out of the deeper sleep where they seem to be having nightmares. My husband has laughingly said that I've ruined a perfectly great dream when I do that. But who knows.

To add a little strangeness to the discussion, I have a dog that every couple of months, or so, he will be sleeping on his side, and will start making motions like he's mounting something. I can only assume he's having some sort of sexual dream. He's the only dog I've ever had do that. He is neutered, so that's not the issue, and he was neutered 10 years ago - so no residual hormones.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

DogAdvocat said:


> To add a little strangeness to the discussion, I have a dog that every couple of months, or so, he will be sleeping on his side, and will start making motions like he's mounting something. I can only assume he's having some sort of sexual dream. He's the only dog I've ever had do that. He is neutered, so that's not the issue, and he was neutered 10 years ago - so no residual hormones.


I have not been able to stop laughing since reading this! LOL!!!!!!  I'm sorry...I'm not much help am I? 

For the OP, I just read an article in some magazine that the AKC sends me about REM sleep disorder in dogs. It's worth checking out.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

If you are conserned about your poochie why not put her in a nicely padded bed and a room where she cant kick something that would fall on her. She should be fine. Reckon she is deaming.


----------



## ibsmb (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm going to try to find the AKC article. It's just odd b/c I've had dogs twitch and make noises, but not kick so hard. Her bed is padded, but she often sleeps at the foot of our bed or against a wall. She kicked so hard one night, she fell off the bed, thus my concern. 

I also like the idea of videotaping. I did ask our vet and she didn't have any answers. 

I'm also going to try walking her later at night. Hopefully that won't get my endorphins up so much that I can't get to sleep but may wear her out more so that she doesn't dream about running


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ibsmb said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm going to try to find the AKC article. It's just odd b/c I've had dogs twitch and make noises, but not kick so hard. Her bed is padded, but she often sleeps at the foot of our bed or against a wall. She kicked so hard one night, she fell off the bed, thus my concern.
> 
> I also like the idea of videotaping. I did ask our vet and she didn't have any answers.
> 
> I'm also going to try walking her later at night. Hopefully that won't get my endorphins up so much that I can't get to sleep but may wear her out more so that she doesn't dream about running


I tried finding the magazine but was unable too. I couldn't even remember the name of the magazine but I looked on the AKC website and it's "AKC Family Dog". September/October 2007 issue. It's in the section "Why does my dog do that? The case of the battling boxer with REM sleep disorder". http://www.akc.org/pubs/familydog/
I don't know if you can read the article online, but I'll keep searching my house for it (it's around here somewhere) so I could scan it and send it to you or something. 

*UPDATE:* I found the magazine!! With this dog, they treated it with Klonopin, Melatonin and Huperzine A, which it says is an herbal remedy.


----------

